# powerd causing problems with ryzen



## Yelphos (May 10, 2017)

I use FreeBSD 11.0 with an Ryzen R7 1700X Processor since March, the first thing i recognised switching over to Ryzen was significantly improved performance compared to my Phenom X6 1100T. The Power-Consumption has become very low.

I struggled a lot of Problems within wine, having very low performance even with Ryzen. Last week i decided to overclock my cpu, the overclocking turned off all the power-saving-features and the first thing i recognised was that my performance was many times higher then before. My computer usually crashed several times a day, rarely i could run my computer 2 days without having to restart because of the machine completely freezing. Since overclocking it my machine keeps running, no problems anymore.

I did also constantly getting error-messages from powerd within my output, they are gone now. I already thought this might be causing the freezes but i didnt think this is also powering my machine at its lowest p-state.

Ryzen-Support should be added and more control over power-saving features to avoid performance holes.


----------



## SirDice (May 10, 2017)

> The biggest issue we encountered was when we started powerd and tried using that to control CPU P-states. That gave a constant string of console errors. Our advice, do not install powerd until this gets patched. It seems like the AMD team has a lot of work to do on the software side, but until then, that is our workaround.


https://www.servethehome.com/booting-freebsd-11-nvme-zfs-amd-ryzen/

So, I would suggest disabling powerd(8) for now.


----------



## tobik@ (May 10, 2017)

Please open a bug on https://bugs.freebsd.org


----------

